# Musik ist da...



## Musik (27 Apr. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wollte kurz mal Hallo in die runde schreiben Ich Heiße René, komme aus NRW und ich liebe Celebs:thumbup:. Meine Fav Celebs sind auch wenn getrennt No Angels, Vanessa Petruo, Lady Gaga, Adele, Mariah Carey, Jessie J und noch ein paar


----------



## Padderson (27 Apr. 2016)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2016)

Hey hey,

für die No Angels hatte ich früher sehr viel übrig, besonders Sandy 
Die anderen Damen sind aber auch sehr ansehnlich  Viel Spaß hier


----------



## dante_23 (27 Apr. 2016)

willkommen auf´m celebboard, musik


----------



## General (29 Apr. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen aif CB


----------



## Hehnii (1 Mai 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen hier auf Celebboard! :thumbup:


----------

